Ask HN: What app would you make, if you have access to all mobile operator data? - brunkerhart
======
tripletmass
Cafe', Provider & Press (journalism outlet) polling and poll autoawesome
/SS7#Slack (or React; something to hand)?

Broadcast channels to the edge. (ATSC, DTMB, DVt data like NTSC vertical blank
had/has!)

Wine tastings right at the colocation racks.

------
DamonHD
Free geofencing APIs.

------
richardkeeps
Mobile sending app

